# King size platform bed plans



## rvigesaa (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good set of plans for a king size platform bed? I've seen many sketchy plans that don't give a lot of details. I'd like something really specific with diagrams and a materials list. I'd like to attach a headboard also.

Ebay has some platform bed plans listed. Does anyone know if they are any good?

I'd appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks,
rvigesaa


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI rvigesaa

You may want to check out the links below 

http://www.freeww.com/platformbeds.html
http://www.australianwoodsmith.com.au/pdf/46PlatformBeds.pdf

Hardware from Rockler.com
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5286&filter=king size platform bed
http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=bed+&submit.x=18&submit.y=9
========



rvigesaa said:


> Does anyone know of a good set of plans for a king size platform bed? I've seen many sketchy plans that don't give a lot of details. I'd like something really specific with diagrams and a materials list. I'd like to attach a headboard also.
> 
> Ebay has some platform bed plans listed. Does anyone know if they are any good?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pay a visit to your local waterbed store. Odds are you will find a platform design you like there. There are many different styles to view in the headboard area. You can take measurements from the drawer pedestals and such to make your own plans. You may discover a customer who would be interested in having beds custom built.


----------



## nunami9 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm in the middle of making one right now like this www .kmpfurniture.com/admin/uploads/addi_pics/866_1.jpg

I'm just using the pics to make it. The platform looks like solid lumber but I'm making mine out of 'boxes' so I get the same look without the weight. Going good so far...first time using wenge.


----------

